
Angular 2 and React Native - pfooti
http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/04/angular-2-react-native.html
======
pfooti
Looks like there will be a reasonable bridge to get your angular2 code running
like a react native app. I wonder how this compares to nativescript.

This, I think, is going to be the reason I finally go and port my big legacy
codebase (hard to think of a two-year-old project as "legacy", but here we are
in the javascript world) over to angular2. It'd be nice to get a decent mobile
experience for my users (in the absence of iOS's mobile safari improving some
of their progressive web app style features like service workers and so on)
without having to write code in swift.

